# Bank Vault Door



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

How hard is it to remove a bank vault door?

Someone on CL is giving one away for free and thought it would be cool to make it a door somewhere.:laughing:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mat/3150510789.html

Hair brain idea ..............I know.......


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A real beotch....

Plus once you get it loose, it ain't gonna be very light...:whistling

See if you can find the manufacturer name & maybe get an install cut sheet to figure out how it will come out.

Good Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just pick one of these up at home depot on your way over.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

griz said:


> A real beotch....
> 
> Plus once you get it loose, it ain't gonna be very light...:whistling
> 
> ...


:laughing:

I figured. 

Probably too much of a pain in the a$$ just for a conversation piece. I guess the conversation would be the removal, transport, and install into my location of choice.:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Just pick one of these up at home depot on your way over.


Whaaaaat the f*** is that.:blink: 

The things they make these days. 

That is almost as bad as this


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I figured.
> 
> Probably too much of a pain in the a$$ just for a conversation piece. I guess the conversation would be the removal, transport, and install into my location of choice.:laughing:


It will be quite a tale to tell.....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> How hard is it to remove a bank vault door?
> 
> Someone on CL is giving one away for free and thought it would be cool to make it a door somewhere.:laughing:
> 
> ...


I did a job a year ago that involved demoing an old vault. That door was HEAVY. We got it on a cart and then over to this overhead coffing hoist and loaded it on a trailer--previous building owner wanted it because he thought it would be cool to have. I'll bet you money it is either in the weeds at his house or has been scrapped. It would be quite a project to install one of those. I don't think four guys could lift it. 

The only way it would pay is if you had some motivativation to build your own safe room, like if you were keeping your life savings in gold bullion or something.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We were framing a house many years ago, and a guy came out and asked us if we could help him for 15 minutes. He said he would give us $20 each to help him load a vault door. Apparently, he had a small shop down the road that made the doors. Five of us spent 45 minutes getting that thing out of his shop. I have moved 700 lb pianos that were easier than that.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

CrpntrFrk said:


> How hard is it to remove a bank vault door?
> 
> Someone on CL is giving one away for free and thought it would be cool to make it a door somewhere.:laughing:
> 
> ...


Since they admit it is a job for professionals, then they should expect to pay to get it removed...it damned sure isn't going to remove itself. :whistling

I get to install a Safeco Door this week in a gun vault, and I bet it doesn't weigh 1/4 of what that beast weighs, and this one comes with instructions, and one note says specifically, do not open door until frame is secured, or injury will result. 

If I were taking on that project, i would quote a price that includes the services of a locksmith to remove the locks, and give you the ability to somehow secure the door with through bolts to wood on both sides, and then a concrete chainsaw with extra chains, or a big diamond blade saw, and cut the concrete around the door jamb, and a forklift to get it out. 10k would do it in my neighborhood.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That's ad's like saying you're doing a remodel and giving away the honey badger that lives in the cellar

Probably their biggest freakin problem with the whole remodel, and they want it solved for free.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

hdavis said:


> That's ad's like saying you're doing a remodel and giving away the honey badger that lives in the cellar
> 
> Probably their biggest freakin problem with the whole remodel, and they want it solved for free.


That is the feeling I get also. They got the job with out a clue how to handle the door.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Reminds me of a lot of the ads for "free" firewood. Most of them want you to cut down a tree for free.


----------



## knothead (Sep 30, 2007)

Get a couple of these

http://www.newhaven-usa.com/Details.cfm?ProdID=66


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> Reminds me of a lot of the ads for "free" firewood. Most of them want you to cut down a tree for free


Whats funny is most of the time they do come and cut down the tree. I've replied twice to one of those adds and they came and cut down my trees for free..I don't know :blink:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

hdavis said:


> That's ad's like saying you're doing a remodel and giving away the honey badger that lives in the cellar
> 
> Probably their biggest freakin problem with the whole remodel, and they want it solved for free.


typical craigslist ad. Someone looking to get something for nothing and trying to trick others into doing it. It actually looks like there charging a $100 for the door.

I see ads all the time.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/zip/3170846350.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/zip/3170136432.html


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd go for the black walnut one - even the stump. It's already down, so it's pretty quick to cut it up and haul. The biggest question is how much rot is there.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I actually cut one off a bank we were remodeling...the cost of getting it removed in one piece would not be worth it...took me two days to cut it up with a torch....But the funny part of the story is...the door was extra strong but the walls were nothing but terracotta block....


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Who breaks in through the walls anyhow...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

:whistling:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

JonM said:


> took me two days to cut it up with a torch


Thermal lance is faster and more dangerous:blink:


----------

